
Ask HN: Getting started with local (non-cloud) movie and music collection? - rubidium
For my home, I&#x27;d like to get started with a home movie and music collection. In particular, now that I have kids I&#x27;d like a curated collection and not have to rely on Prime&#x2F;Netflix&#x2F;Google.<p>A bunch of sub-questions: 
-Any good software&#x2F;hardware for getting this setup? Prefer to have multiple devices in the house (iphone, computer) be able to access the &quot;central storage&quot; via wifi. 
-I&#x27;d like to grow a MP3 and digital movie collection. Any good &quot;getting started&quot; guides for getting those? E.g. ripping my CD and DVD collection. 
-I know my local library has some good content to incorporate... any other hidden gems of content?
======
luckylion
> I'd like to grow a MP3 and digital movie collection.

Don't use mp3, use flac. You might not be able to hear the difference, but
storage is cheap, and if you're collecting mp3 now, you can't just say "I want
flac now", you'd have to start over. Go with flac, you can always convert to
mp3 if you want to put something on a simple player or a usb stick for you
car.

